# box joint jig



## hershel (Sep 26, 2004)

My name is Hershel I want to make box joints, can anyone give instructions for a jig?


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hello I bought this kit (hardware only) but have not tried to build it yet.
I settled on this kit because after all my research it seemed the best value.

Box Joint Jig: Plans & Hardware Kit


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

*BOX JOINT JIG - Ed Stiles*

Hi Hershel.

Video with the link to the plans.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYxDXHGRRrk


https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/104241668/BOX JOINT JIG.pdf


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

adot45 said:


> Hello I bought this kit (hardware only) but have not tried to build it yet.
> I settled on this kit because after all my research it seemed the best value.
> 
> Box Joint Jig: Plans & Hardware Kit


Hershel--if you're not familiar with Woodsmith magazine, or perhaps the Woodsmith Shop TV show on public television, their plans are generally well thought out and accurate. I've seen the plan that is referenced above, and it's a good one. When it was in the magazine, I remember thinking that it looked to be a very smart answer. At $16, you're paying a reasonable amount for the hardware bits, and not having to try to source them. I've reached a point where i've got those items as spares in the shop--not the case a few years ago (which was why i didn't build it then!!)

earl


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

adot45 said:


> Hello I bought this kit (hardware only) but have not tried to build it yet.
> I settled on this kit because after all my research it seemed the best value.
> 
> Box Joint Jig: Plans & Hardware Kit


I built one using this kit and it works great. It was also fun to build. I like the idea of having all the parts. I always seem to forget something or can not find an item or two when I pick up my own parts.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Botelho007 said:


> Hi Hershel.
> 
> Video with the link to the plans.
> 
> ...


Ed's a bit long winded but I like what he has done here. Looks easy enough to build.

In general, I'd recommend building a simple box joint jig to start with. Something based on a simple sled with an offset pin for spacing. Clamp to a miter gauge to avoid aligning tracks. Cheap, easy, fast to build. You will get a sense of box joints - if you get religion on this kind of joint, then move up to a commercial jig or make a fancy one like Ed's.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Simple and functional is this:

Post Oliver.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/47885-box-joint-jig-revisited.html


Multi-Purpose Tablesaw Jig - Fine Woodworking Interactive


----------

